# In Need of Advice on Making a Great Hamburger



## Mike45

Just picked me up a Big Green Egg after being without a grill for 2 years. Anyways, I am a sucker for a great burger but know nothing about making them from scratch. I have a meat grinder. My primary question is what cut of meat is best for this? Trying to stay away from pre-made patties as they just do not cut it and am tired of paying for a sub-par burger when I eat out. Appreciate any advice you mass pass along!


----------



## Cartman

Ground chuck for moistness and this recipe another member posted a few days ago will knock it out of the park. http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=361749 if ya go with that just use some McCormick Montreal Steak seasoning for the burger spice or just a little seasoned salt and black pepper is just fine too.


----------



## Cartman

Women and kids will want the plain old chuck route 9 times out of 10 so consider that when you're cooking.


----------



## smokey4

*fantastic burgers*

Get one of those hamburger patty mashers - one i have was purchased from
Tupperware years ago.

Chop up some green onions.

Put about 1/4 (or more) inch of ground meat in bottom of masher - add green 
onions - put about 1/4 (or more) inch of ground meat on top of the green onions. Mash real hard to make it all solid.

salt & pepper both sides of patty - mash out a depression in top side of patty.
Put patty on grill - fill depression with Italian Salad Dressing - cook as
desired - turn patty over and put Whorchestershire Sauce on patty.
Cook as desired.

Juice will run down your arms.....

Smokey


----------



## devil1824

Grind up deer meat with bacon ends and pcs and some onion. Mmmm good.


----------



## Mike45

Thanks for the suggestions so far....making me hungry just reading. Keep um coming!


----------



## Slip

To add a little extra taste, when grilling the steak, add a thin slice of pinapple on top of the patty and grill away. Adds a very nice touch.


----------



## RogerB

Buy brisket. Grind it into hamburger. You won't buy store ground beef ever again. Want a good venison burger? Grind venison and mix in cooked bacon bits or chop up uncooked bacon and mix by hand into the grind The bacon keeps the venison from drying out. Works in beef as well. Use spices of your choice


----------



## Day0ne

Don't cook it to death!!


----------



## kweber

when grillin plain ol ground beef burgers I like to mix in a genrous amt of Fiesta Uncle Chris Steak seasoning if availiable, or powder garlic, salt and Black pepper. use the 80/20 ground beef (leaner is too dry) and slighty over-size your patties to compensate for shrinkage. hand form them so as they're even thickness and smooth round edges. coat the buns w/ butter cooking spray and grill 'em till just toasty, too. only add cheese after cooking and let it melt slightly on patties in a warm oven. yer welcome in advance:dance:


----------



## Tate

Most of the HEB's are selling the fresh roasted hatch chili peppers right now - they are usually out front on the weekends. Make your own pepper jack cheese with a couple slices of Monterrey Jack with some chopped up hatch chilis. You can get the hatch chilis mild or hot. Both add excellent flavor and make the best green chili cheese burger you will ever eat. You can stock up on the roasted chilis because they freeze very well. I buy a year supply when I see them.


----------



## dignlevel

Similar to Smokey 4's, I use fresh cilantro and some crumbled blue cheese in the middle of 2 patties, cook to medium and grab a stick to keep em away... Gotta use at least 80/20 meat, feed the 73% to the gators.


----------



## boat_money

*Serves 4*

Adding a panade (a paste of bread and milk) to the ground beef creates burgers that are juicy and tender even when well-done. For a burger that cooks up flat, press the center of each patty down with your fingertips before cooking. Serve the burgers on your favorite buns or rolls.

*Ingredients*


1large slice high-quality white sandwich bread , crust removed and discarded, bread chopped into 1/4-inch pieces (about 1/2 cup)
2tablespoons whole milk 
3/4teaspoon table salt 
3/4teaspoon ground black pepper 
1medium clove garlic , minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 1 teaspoon) 
2teaspoons steak sauce , such as A-1
1 1/2pounds 80 percent lean ground chuck 
2teaspoons vegetable oil 
6ounces cheese , sliced, (optional)
4 hamburger buns or rolls
 *Instructions*


 1. Mash bread and milk in large bowl with fork until homogeneous (you should have about 1/4 cup). Stir in salt, pepper, garlic, and steak sauce.
 2. Break up beef into small pieces over bread mixture. Using fork or hands, lightly mix together until mixture forms cohesive mass. Divide meat into 4 equal portions. Gently toss 1 portion of meat back and forth between hands to form loose ball. Gently flatten into 3/4-inch-thick patty that measures about 4 1/2 inches in diameter. Press center of patty down with fingertips until it is about 1/2 inch thick, creating slight depression in patty. Repeat with remaining portions of meat.
 3. Heat oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until just beginning to smoke. Add meat patties, indentation side up, and cook until well-browned, about 5 minutes. Using wide spatula, flip burgers and continue cooking, about 4 minutes for medium-well or 5 minutes for well-done. Distribute equal portion of cheese (if using) on burgers about 2 minutes before they reach desired doneness, covering skillet with lid to melt cheese. While burgers cook, toast buns. Serve  on buns with desired toppings.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Smear some peanut butter on the hot patty add a fried egg,then yer favorite BBQ sauce! you will not understand until you do.....


----------



## Fishtexx

If your cooking for the kids/family, just mix a pack of Lipton onion soup mix (powdered) in with some good hamburger, make patties and grill. Real easy and always good.


----------



## speckle-catcher

boat_money said:


> *Serves 4*
> 
> Adding a panade (a paste of bread and milk) to the ground beef creates burgers that are juicy and tender even when well-done. For a burger that cooks up flat, press the center of each patty down with your fingertips before cooking. Serve the burgers on your favorite buns or rolls.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 1large slice high-quality white sandwich bread , crust removed and discarded, bread chopped into 1/4-inch pieces (about 1/2 cup)
> 2tablespoons whole milk
> 3/4teaspoon table salt
> 3/4teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1medium clove garlic , minced or pressed through a garlic press (about 1 teaspoon)
> 2teaspoons steak sauce , such as A-1
> 1 1/2pounds 80 percent lean ground chuck
> 2teaspoons vegetable oil
> 6ounces cheese , sliced, (optional)
> 4 hamburger buns or rolls
> *Instructions*
> 
> 
> 1. Mash bread and milk in large bowl with fork until homogeneous (you should have about 1/4 cup). Stir in salt, pepper, garlic, and steak sauce.
> 2. Break up beef into small pieces over bread mixture. Using fork or hands, lightly mix together until mixture forms cohesive mass. Divide meat into 4 equal portions. Gently toss 1 portion of meat back and forth between hands to form loose ball. Gently flatten into 3/4-inch-thick patty that measures about 4 1/2 inches in diameter. Press center of patty down with fingertips until it is about 1/2 inch thick, creating slight depression in patty. Repeat with remaining portions of meat.
> 3. Heat oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until just beginning to smoke. Add meat patties, indentation side up, and cook until well-browned, about 5 minutes. Using wide spatula, flip burgers and continue cooking, about 4 minutes for medium-well or 5 minutes for well-done. Distribute equal portion of cheese (if using) on burgers about 2 minutes before they reach desired doneness, covering skillet with lid to melt cheese. While burgers cook, toast buns. Serve on buns with desired toppings.


sounds like an episode of America's Test Kitchen.


----------



## Ernest

Jimmy Dean Pork Sausage. Cut the ground beef with JDPS. Then cook. 

Pork fat > beef fat.


----------



## boat_money

speckle-catcher said:


> sounds like an episode of America's Test Kitchen.


it was. i get an email recipe a day from them


----------



## Azle

Peanut butter fried egg and BBQ sause, gonna have to try this! nothing better than a bologna peanut butter mayo sandwich!


----------



## atcNick

You guys are making this too complicated. It's a burger not French fine dining.

Fresh 80/20 ground chuck, form patties, don't over kneed it. Salt/pepper both sides. Over direct coals and don't overcook. 



-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## mywifeshusband

I make mine out of 1lb of ground venison and 1/4lb of ground bacon, ends and pieces work great (freeze the bacon first and it will grind with no problem) and a hand full of crawfish roughly chopped, then add a good creole seasoning. I use the seasoning that BestStop sells, it has very little salt and a bunch of flavor, mix it all together and cook them the way you like them. Beau


----------



## DEXTER

here' my familys favorite.

2 pounds Ground beef ( I use 70/30 deer/pork)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped Jalapino or green chili
1 cup chopped raw bacon
1 cup shredded velveta cheese
salt and pepper

mix all ingrediants in a bowl throughly then press into patties.

Cook on grill to med done.

Juisyiest burger you will ever have


----------



## flatsfats

Day0ne said:


> Don't cook it to death!!


^^^best advice in the whole thread^^^


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Mix A1 in your meat along with fine diced onions... Put cheese on the patty while on the grill and toast buns over the open flame. Always cook
Over charcoal! That's how I do and myself along with anyone that has had it loves it.


----------



## Mike45

Wow...Thanks for the replies. It seems as if I will be busy making burgers for a while. I'm going to give it a whirl next week and will post pics/recipe/results when finished. Now...just to match them with the perfect beer!


----------



## rjc1982

Take a slice of white bread, cut off the crust and tear it into small pieces and toss it in a bowl. Add a little milk and mix until it gets to a paste like texture. Be sure to use a little milk as possible. Mix this mixture to your ground beef, it makes the burgers much juicier and keeps them from drying out. I think the fancy name for the bread/milk mixture is panade and it works great for meatloaf too.


----------



## Mick R.

atcNick said:


> You guys are making this too complicated. It's a burger not French fine dining.
> 
> Fresh 80/20 ground chuck, form patties, don't over kneed it. Salt/pepper both sides. Over direct coals and don't overcook.
> 
> -Nick via Tapatalk


Exactly! A great hamburger should taste like a hamburger. Fresh ground chuck, seasoned with salt and pepper, and grilled medium to medium well (for the women). Serve on a lightly toasted bun with yellow mustard, ripe tomatoes, purple onion, crispy lettuce, and dill pickles.


----------



## lamar44

Mix a little bit of sauage in with the hambuger . You will like it.


----------



## llred

I usually get ground chuck 80/20, throw in some minced up bacon, italian bread crumbs, and an egg or two, shreaded colby jack, salt, pepper and Whorchestershire Sauce, form patties and grill. 

Im gonna try grinding a brisket though sounds like it would be pretty good.


----------



## w_r_ranch

atcNick said:


> You guys are making this too complicated. It's a burger not French fine dining.
> 
> Fresh 80/20 ground chuck, form patties, don't over kneed it. Salt/pepper both sides. Over direct coals and don't overcook.


Exactly.


----------



## Roughneck

Agreed. A burger needs to be a burger. Good quality chuck, salt, pepper. Don't mix it to death. Cook to medium. Adding a bunch of stuff makes it meatloaf not a burger.


----------



## John Redcorn

And for the love of all that is holy, do not attempt to flatten it out with the spatula once on the grill.


----------



## txsharkbait

I agree with the meatloaf statement above. We stopped buying ground meat at the store and now grind our own. We did a little experiment last week and bought a brisket, chuck steaks, and pork steaks (dont remember which cut, but cheap)
We ground them seperately and cooked a sample of each. Then we mixed them all together, re-ground and cooked a sample of that. The results......Hands down the ground pork was the best. Changed my thinking a little bit. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## adpostel

I usually just add one packet of ranch dressing seasoning (the kind you mix with sour cream) to a couple pounds of ground beef. Mix it in real good. Then make patties and cook. Try it, you won't be disappointed......


----------



## titleist9

I buy chuck roast when they are on sale (usually $1.99 ) and grind them. Then I grind bacon ends and pieces ( dont use the maple , etc etc , just plain old bacon)Give them a good mix together about 60/40 beef - bacon and add whatever seasonings you like . AMAZING burger


----------



## jasmin.hatcher

ooooooh, the bacon idea sounds heavenly....gotta try it soon.


----------



## Sounding_7th

tried a little different take tonight.
mixed up some ground with some chopped onion/jalepeno added some shredded swiss cheese in the mix with a few bread crumbs.

came out pretty darn good.


----------

